# Crit Me, please



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Okay, I know she's not a GSD (or any recognizeable breed or mix thereof) and I have no problem if this thread is deleted for that reason. But I'm trying to learn how to compare standing structure to how the dog moves. And since it's easiest to compare with a dog you own (versus photos online), I present Risa. 

Natural stack (GSD-style):








Posed stack (sorry it's dark):








Flying trot:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoOkay, I know she's not a GSD (or any recognizeable breed or mix thereof)


i'm not knowledgeable enough to critique, but my best guess as far as breed is a shepherd/pointer.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jamie, these are great photos of Ris. I think what I am seeing here is that her build shows a very fast, agile, athletic dog. She has the (hind, at least-- cannot see fore) catfeet seen in pointers, with the deep chest of a pointer or sighthound.. all geared towards fast starts and stops, zigs and zags. She is a turbo-charged, lightly built sprinter of a dog. Yet she is so well-muscled in the rear, with a strong neck, but nothing bulky or wasting any weight and space on her. Her forlegs aren't the pin-legs of a sighthound, she has good muscling-- but she is built to be FAST. This is an agility dog for sure-- and just looking at her, not having met her, I would bet money that she exults in speed, takes joy in running free. Her build makes Grimm look like a lumbering lummox.









Her coat really gleams, by the way-- really obvious that she is a raw-fed dog!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

She has a very malinois-like build. In other words, I'm sure she's one agile and quick little cookie.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dogs/belgian_malinois/pedigree/495875.html
Case in point, but Ris looks more square,

http://www.cck9.com/dutch/index.8.jpg
Or a very dutch-shepherdy build. In any case, as stated, I'm sure she'll have no agility problems. Have you tried biking with her and noticed the speed at which she shifts from a trot to a gallop? 

http://www.shawlein.com/The_Standard/11_Movement_3/Movement_3.html
From what I interpret here about the flying trot and balanced angulation, a dog with good, balanced angulation, front and rear, will maintain a flying trot at higher speeds before switching to a gallop. A dog that is poorly angulated or unbalanced will switch into a gallop at lower speeds. If Ris can maintain a flying trot at high speeds, then she's correctly balanced and angulated for her body.

Do her withers look a little flat or is it just me?


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks guys! She is definately very agile and speedy. This dog LOVES to run. Nothing makes her happier than an opportunity to run full out and expend some energy.







She is a pretty tireless trotter. . .she just spent an hour and a half running the fenceline at a friend's house without much of a break.









I took another picture of her GSD-stacked so you can get a better view of her front assembly. I have the most trouble figuring out the shoulder-angles and withers.









She was listed as a Border collie mix at the shelter though I don't know if that was their guess or what her previous owners told them. I don't think she's a GSD/Pointer mix because she's not quite large enough.







She's only 43 lbs and 22 inches at the withers.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoI don't think she's a GSD/Pointer mix because she's not quite large enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINE THEN, a GSD/pointer/*chihuahua*


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

How about Boxer/Border Collie??


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Pointer x Dutch shepherd.. and that's my final answer!


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Murphy I recognize Lake Elmo in the second pic! We used to go swimming, fishing and pick up the mussels there when I was younger! I grew up in Billings and later we moved to Worden.
My guess for Risa Shepherd/Border Collie. She really does have a very shiny coat!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris always seems to initiate the 'guess the breed' game.







I wish there were a way for me to know for certain what she is. So many people want to know (but me most of all).

But no critiques on her structure?







*pouts* I know she's got a steep upper arm and a really steep croup. How does that effect her movement? Her reach? 

Yep, that is Lake Elmo, MTAussie! It's a great place to go for a walk and Risa likes to go swimming there. Even though she's only been in the water 3 times. I'm hoping to get her out there again this year more frequently to get some good exercise without worry of overheating.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes, she does have a steep croup and a steep upper arm, but that is not all bad. A steep croup allows for more reach under the dog from the rear although it does reduce the amount of follow thru behind as well. She has a long upper arm, which I prefer to a short one, no matter the angle. It has more ability to absorb the shock of landing. She is definitely a runner in build.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks for the input. Does her lack of follow through decrease the amount of rear drive?

A runner she is, for certain.







Though she has a pretty effortless trot as well. Seems like the general consensus is that she'd make a good agility dog--which is great. Because that's exactly what I was looking for when I got her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quoteoes her lack of follow through decrease the amount of rear drive?


Yes, it but it isn't necessarily a problem for her. It tends to be more of an issue with dogs that have to trot all day (tending dogs) or weight pulling dogs that need the power. Her speed and power at a run come from a flexible back and a double supsension gallop. She looks like a sighthound in the running pictures.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, she sure does look like she has the sighthound double suspension gallop. There's your answer there- whatever she is, she is part-sighthound. That last photo looks a lot like a greyhound face.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Thanks for the input everyone. It's been a great learning experience.


----------

